# another disturbing photo of matted baby



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14406679


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She looks so sweet. :wub: I think with patience, and the right tools her coat could be saved.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She's such a cutie! :wub: :wub: She will definitely look amazing after a little TLC.


----------

